# Vancouver hedgehog owners?



## RedHeadPixie (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey all - just moved to Vancouver (well, the GVRD) and am wondering if anyone other hedgie owners are out here? I'd like to pick your brains for vet recommendations, but I'd also love to meet some new people! Let me know.
-Pix


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey, welcome to vancouver! 
There's a vet that's listed on the HHC Vet List in King George I think. She's an expert with exotic pets so she'll be a great vet to go to. Call around to vets nearer to where you live to see who might be a good back up vet, but I'd advise going to the lady listed on HHC. 
I don't know her name off the top of my head, so, check the vet list!

- Jenn


----------

